# queensgarth and knightsgarth models



## fitz1925 (Jun 29, 2007)

models of the queensgarth and knightsgarth can be viewed by any ex crew 
the models are situated in wallasey on the wirral
if you wish to view them get in touch
best regards
peter j.fitzpatrick


----------

